# Using ps2 controller with GTA San Andreas



## Morgiee101 (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi, i know you have heard from a lot of people who have the same problem as me.

I have GTA san andreas on my HP Pavillion dv6000 and can play the game. however i really would play the game best with my ps2 controller.

I have been on hundreds of forums for solutions and none of them are any good.

Ive tried using the SAAC program to configure the game to my ps2 controller with no luck

Is their any other way to play the game with the ps2 controller?

I try to configure the game myself but when changing the current left (for example) by pressing the left on the ps2 controller nothing happens and doesnt change the current left. 

PLEASE HELP

P.S i have a ps2 to usb converter just cant use the controller for the game lol


----------



## Morgiee101 (Jun 30, 2008)

Is anyone Please able to help :sigh:


----------



## whatfor (Mar 23, 2009)

Check out this guide here: http://www.gtaforums.com/index.php?showtopic=198093
That will solve your problem


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

What patch are you using? From memory I'm pretty sure they fixed controller support and added support for a few new ones with 1.03.


----------

